# Ted Donnelly - The Christian and the Psalter



## S. Spence (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out these talks by Ted Donnelly on the Psalms. 

Whether you’re of the EP persuasion or not I think you’ll enjoy them.

Shall we Sing a Song for you? » Blog Archive » Ted ‘The Christian and the Psalter’ and Prof Leahy Sermons


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2008)

You have been visiting Steelo's site I see. Thanks for this link.


----------



## RTaron (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Stephen. I have never heard his sermons before. 
I see Sean posted a link before of his work. http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/ted-donnelly-sermons-22402/
I could tell just by the intoduction to his lecture that he is well worth the time to listen. 

Is he in the same church as David Silversides?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2008)

RTaron said:


> Is he in the same church as David Silversides?



Yes. You can find sermons from both men here:

ReformedVoice.com - Reformed Presbyterian Sermons Online


----------

